# Brightburn: Düsterer Trailer zum Superhelden-Horrorfilm



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2019)

*Brightburn: Düsterer Trailer zum Superhelden-Horrorfilm*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Brightburn: Düsterer Trailer zum Superhelden-Horrorfilm* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Brightburn: Düsterer Trailer zum Superhelden-Horrorfilm*


----------



## DaBo87 (9. März 2019)

*Brightburn: Düsterer Trailer zum Superhelden-Horrorfilm*

Cool, davon höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal. Wollte immer schon mal ein Gedankenexperiment á la "was wäre, wenn Superman nicht sooo super wäre" sehen.


----------

